# Essential oil



## Anetthe (Dec 1, 2010)

Hallo Everybody...  

I have 2 questions.
First, I would like to make soap for the first time and I need advise how to use essential oils. For example, if I have 500 grams of melt and pour soap and I want to use orange and cinnamon essential oils, then how many drops should I add? 

Second, is it allowed to add perfume for example favorite EDT into the melt and pour soap?

I would appreciate if someone could help me…  

Thank you
Anetthe


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Anything is "allowed", lol!  I tried adding perfume to MP a long time ago....can't really remember how it turned out....don't see what the harm would be to try it, right??  

As far as the essential oils go, it depends on the oil itself.  I'd be careful with the cinnamon, though...might irritate the skin a bit.  I also found that orange EO doesn't hold up well to any extreme heat, so try to add it when your soap is as cool as it can get without getting hard.

Let us know how it goes, k?


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 1, 2010)

Typically you can add anywhere between 12-30 drops of EO per pound of soap. You do have to be careful in your choices as mentioned above.
Make sure you add your oils when the base starts to cool (but not gel!)
:idea: A good trick is pouring your base in a Pyrex cup: if you can hold the cup in the palm of your hand and it's not too hot, it's time to add your EOs.

If you add your oils EO or FO in a base that's too hot, they will dissipate quickly and there will be very little scent in your soap.


----------



## Kwekwe (Dec 15, 2010)

How much Lime Concentrate would you use in Lieu of Lime Essential Oil? Would it work or just ruin the MP? Want to make a 4 ounce mug of Glycerin Soap with Lime scent as a shaving soap,  find it silly that 3-4 ounce shaving soap refills of Glycerin soap are $2.50-$10 each I understand that hard milled Shaving soaps contain Clay to add slickness but none of the Glycerin based ones seem to contain it.

Thanks


----------



## Kwekwe (Dec 15, 2010)

Kwekwe said:
			
		

> How much Lime Concentrate would you use in Lieu of Lime Essential Oil? Would it work or just ruin the MP? Want to make a 4 ounce mug of Glycerin Soap with Lime scent as a shaving soap,  find it silly that 3-4 ounce shaving soap refills of Glycerin soap are $2.50-$10 each I understand that hard milled Shaving soaps contain Clay to add slickness but none of the Glycerin based ones seem to contain it.
> 
> Thanks



Bit the Bullet and went online found a dealer selling 3 ounce of Lime EO for $12 or so including S&H tho still curious if Lime Concentrate from Grocer would be workable.


----------



## cocoon (Dec 16, 2010)

Always good suggestions... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 16, 2010)

The Lime concentrate from your grocer might just be lime juice and not EO. It might also be water based, so that could make your MP soap softer.


----------

